# Jethro's Restoration



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I didn't exactly plan to start the restore at this point in time, but as usual "the best laid plans of mice and men ", have fallen to the wayside. 

The girl's - my wife Emilie, her Mom, Aunt, my daughers and Alton's lovely bride Bertha had craft morning this morning and Alton graciously drove Bertha in for the day. Needless to say, Alton and I needed to have a few things to keep us busy. :furious:

After we chawed awhile about CubFest and it's needs, we went to inspect Jethro now that the snow is mostly gone and we can see him. Curiosity overcame us, the C-60 is stuck and we wanted to know why :siren: . So - off comes the hood (which is now only useful for a pattern to fix Ellie's hood - his in two pieces and has an alternator flap cut into it ). Then we pulled the plugs -- hmmmmm not so encouraging Couldn't leave it there, so off comes the head hmmmm don't look so good in there either, lot of crud on the top of the pistons. Pulled the valve cover - better but not a lot. Just discovered what an uncovered exhaust will do to a mill in the rain 

Looks like the head just needs to be cleaned, not warped, not cracked. Block isn't cracked either as it was full of antifreeze. Water jackets look better, a little build up in there as well, but nothing serious. Rad was the next to come off - that one is just going to get flushed painted and stored until Jethro is ready for his water bottle again. It is in beautiful shape. Seems to be a rather new one. :smoking:

Front bolster is in excellent shape, no cracks and no welds. Good news there. Same thing with the front end. Every thing is in good shape and will probably get taken apart, cleaned, painted and put back together. Good news as well. :smoking:

One little thing that did not make me happy however . Some idjut :dazed: tried to pull the pulley and broke the ears as well as the rim on the pulley so both of them is junk. ::argh: I guess that means a new timing cover for the ears. Thank God that Alton :canada: has CUB PARTS :loveit: 

So, all in all it was a very nice day for the first day of this restore project. Will probably end up replacing the valves and lifters and I am pretty sure that a punch job is in order - probably use 40 over pistons. They are already set aside! 

The next job is to split the tractor. :hooray: We took the governor off as well, it is seized so thats a rebuild - good thing, it is the object in the workshop at CubFest Northeast. The tranny is also the guineau pig for CubFest so I will separate the tranny from the finals and the torque tube sometime this week  I hope. 

Now that I am getting into it, I have a feeling it is going to only get better. I had a blast. Strange territory for a cabinetmaker though It was sunny and warm today - you could actually see the snow melt :cheers: outta here :night: 
_________________
Confusion breeds discussion which breeds knowledge which breeds confidence which breeds friendship


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like an exciting project Spook...Keep us posted with pictures and commentary.....I enjoyed your trailer thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you going to post some pictures for us to follow? Sounds like an interesting project! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: Keep us posted on how it goes and take some pictures and post the progress.
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

I gotta try and get me a digital camera. In the meantime, I will take pics and scan them when they get developed. It will be a longish project, but a lot of work will be done between now and June. Mostly disassembly, fixing broken parts as I have the time.

The Tranny, Governor and Carb are all subjects of workshops at the CubFest and I think a PowerPoint presentation will be done at the end of the weekend, I hope. I will post those to the server, with links here to the subject matter.

I am looking forward to this little project in a big way!

Argee, I hope this will be as interesting as the trailer thread. Kind of surprising that thread, it prompted a call from a Cubber in Ohio which kind of surprised me.... enjoyed it though. Looks like he is going to build one similar but MUCH bigger.....

Chief and Jody, I will post as many as I can. Got a couple other projects on the go as well and will take pics of those as I go along.

I still have to do the drawings for the sandblaster, but I have the pics already. Will post that as soon as I can.

I just love building stuffartydanc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

pictures yet?


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Actually, Yes. Scanning them tonight, hopefully will get them all up on the web page tonight or tomorrow. Will post on upload:smoking:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just tried something new. Inspired by Lurker Carl's Power Point presentation, I thought I would try it myself. 
Guys, you really have to have a look at this article!


"Guys, I have edited this and edited this and I still cannot get the url to work properly, yet the My Cubs link works perfectly" ! I wanted it to just show Carb Fixes as the link instead of the whole path... just like the My Cubs link

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Maintenance Tips and Techniques/Lurker Carl's%20Cub%20Carb%20Fixes/index.html]carb fixes 

The pics I took of Jethro's impromptu restoration begining are in, scanned and uploaded. Check it out! 

My Cubs

Gonna be a fun project


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice way you did it Rudie I like how you have the pictures and tell about it to the side. Good job keep us posted on the progress.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That was an excellent presentation Rudi!!! I'm looking forward to getting my mitts on that cub,, get some play time!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Spook,

Is this what you're looking to post?

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Ma...iques/Lurker Carl's Cub Carb Fixes/index.html

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Spook,
> 
> Is this what you're looking to post?
> ...


Still isn't working 
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, try the link above now. 



Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok it works now.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Greg:

What I wanted was just to see the link as Carb Fixes. I do this all the time on this board and farmallcub.com. I can write the code in my sleep, blindfolded and both hands tied behind my back.

As demonstrated by the next link My Cubs.

I do not understand why it won't show up as Carb Fixes, no matter what I do......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So Rudi how are they coming along have you done anymore on them:question: 
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jody:

Unfortunately I haven't had a lot of time to play with Jethro. Been kind of busy getting the rims in and out of my de-rusto tank and getting them down to bare metal. Got pics will post. It will probably be part of a new slide show on building the spray wagon. I knew that electrolosys worked, but I didn't know how well! mg: Man, am I amazed. :zoomin: As soon as these parts are all done - axle tube is going in next!, then I will start electocuting Jethro!!!!  

Cub Fest is also taking up a fair amount of my time, and I sure hope some of the guys here on the board may be able to make it. It is going to be a real good time, good food, :eat: , good times and of course good friends, There will be lots for those who don't have Cubs :winky: as well . Real good all around info and of course the swap meet and all! :canada:

Just came back from a trip to Halifax, where I picked up an almost brand new 9.5x24 Goodyear 6ply tire. Apparently it came off of the front of one of those green machines, but the tire is visibly happier now that it is mounted on Ellie-Mae! The tire was a steal at $50.00 :hooray: 

As for Jethro, the next step in his restoration will be the tranny rebuild, the governor rebuild and the carb rebuild. This will all be at Cub Fest and Powerpoint presentations will be available shortly after the event....

Stay tuned for the next chapters..... Bye


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

As usual Rudi, I always look forward to your posting on your projects.


----------

